# New Borns With Eyes Open Again *WarningPickOfFrozenPinky*



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Its happened again. Some you you may rember i posted about this with a litter befor when some babies eye lids were not closed when born but the hole closed up the next day and all was well. So by the time i thought that i prob shouldnt keep those ones it was too late to tell which they were. One of the two best boys hurt his eye and it turned blue, i decided to keep his brother but he sired a litter with one of my girls, they were born on friday and one of the pinkies had the exact same thing! so im asuming its genetic and prehaps the male didnt hurt his eye after all. So i decided to cull that pinky.

After i took him out and took a photo as i forgot to take one befor, it seems the cold has made the hole open more and the eye sink but it was a small pinprick hold with a normal looking black eye bedhind it, took a photo as someone suggested it wasnt a hold but a mark.









heres a link to the old post
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10414


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If you take a look on JAX labs website, there are a few genes known to produce babies who are born with open eyes. I have no idea how they grow and develop, but it might be worth looking into it, and asking JAX about whether or not the babies live normal lives.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

This may sound like an odd question, but what colour/pattern is the father? And what colour are his parents?

Depending on how much you're interested and want to go into it, there's a lot written on the complex and multiple functions of many genes, especially melanocytes. It's known as pleiotropic effects, if you want to search and read more about this. It's an area of biology that a little is known about, but much more is still being investigated.

The significant thing is that an abnormality such as this eye problem is likely only one of a number of defects the bub could have had. There are possibly other issues - muscular, skeletal, organ and/or neural defects, that may also expressed, but are not immediately obvious.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's really interesting and strange.Wonder if it does go hand in hand with any other abnormalities or if it's just the eyes.I had a mouse born with four nostrils all lined up in a row.Kept him out of interest but didn't breed.Months later I saw a litter of abandoned american bulldog pups being high lighted on bbc breakfast.They were the same,a rare form of cleft pallate.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so defernatly genetics of some sort. They are all foxes. I guess ill have to waite to see if the one i kept is carrying anything or his 2 sisters. If i get anymore i could let them grow and see if they get a blue eye as well but would need some way to mark them from the others so i dont acidently breed them and end up with all weard mice lol


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I reckon i've just witnessed the same thing in one of my foxes born this morning, the eye looked like it had just closed up, leaving a pin prick sort of mark. I'm guessing it is something related to the type.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't really look closely at pinkies except to sex and cull (then I leave them alone until they're more interesting LOL), but I can tell you that my fox line, for some reason, produces a lot of blind mice with blue eyes. Sometimes one eye, sometimes both. These mice are otherwise fine, fit and healthy. At one point my only buck was a blue eyed blind mouse but he did produce foxes with normal, black eyes. I wonder if it's the same thing, as your foxes come from mine and Alan's stock?

ETA: This is one of my blue eyed blind does:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

that exactly like my buck who was from the first litter with it and farthered the second litter with it. So i guess its a little quirk of the line then, i didnt keep the blue eyed boy in the end as i had 2 nicer bucks but im breeding his brother so will have to see if he produces any, I asume the blue/blind eye is an effect from the eye being open and letting in light too early maby. It seems to only be open on day one then closes to leave a mark, i only noticed it first time by chance when i was putting back the pinkies i was keeping so was looking for it in the next litters.


----------



## tomash (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks a bit like cataract in abessinian cavies!


----------

